
AskUbuntu: The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG 1397BC53640DB551 - chrisbailey
https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133199/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-expkeysig-1397bc53640db551
======
maxheadroom
>" _Apparently Google did not extend the validity of the signing cert... it
was due to end today and so it did._ "[0]

It happens to all of the "too big to fails".

[0] - [https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133199/the-following-
signat...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133199/the-following-signatures-
were-invalid-expkeysig-1397bc53640db551/1133208#1133208)

